# لشباصة وبكل قوة وتميز وحصري لدينا



## وجن عمري (8 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لهــم إن كان رزقي في الســماء فــــأنزله،وإن كان في الأرض فأخــــرجه،وإن كان بعيــدا فقـربه،وإن كان قـــريبا فيسره،وإن كان قليـلا فكثره وإن كان كـثيرا فباركلي فيه
​

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
راح ابدأ معاكم بقصة مثل ماعودتكم ثم اعرض لكم منتجي



عمري تجاوزالعشرين سنه 
وليس لدي سوى 3 شعرات وحده سودا و2 شقر } مسويه ميش
.اصدقائي في المدرسه ينعتونني بأم صلعه ...لم ارى السعاده في حياتي كما انني ايضا لم ارى شعري يوما ما 
هنا سّقطَت علي واجهَشَت بالبكا

هكذا كانت ردّه فعل ع ع ف السعوديــــــــــه 005<<<لوحة سيارة مش هيك :






حين سألناها اين شعرك؟


ذلك السؤال الذي يقطّع القلب الى اشلاء صغيره...ويعبّّر عن مدى العنف الطفولي الحاد. ...نعم...انه عنف بلاشك 

فمن المحاسب اولا واخيرا؟؟؟
من المسؤول عن هذه الكارثه؟
....من اللذي تشار اليه اصااابع الاتهام... من ومن ومن ومن <<<يقال لها صدى خخخخ

انها الوالده افكوووورس


حين تبلغ الفتاه عمر الخامسه 

تصبح ضحيه لشباصات ابو ريالين ...شباصات ذات جوده عاليه...شباصات ليس لديها رحمه ولاضمير 

((شباصه:كلمه فارسيه تعني الظلم والاضطهاد واللا مبالاه ...وتسمى في دول اخرى*بكله*..&تمت الترجمه








طريقة الاستخدآآم :

تؤخذ الفتاه وتُربط بأحكام ويفضّل لصق فمها بشطرطون قوي تحسّبا لأي نجده او اغاثه تخرج منها


2توضع على الارض بين رجلين امها 


3تقوم الام بتمشيط الفتاه ولكن بكامل قوتها بحيث تغرس رؤوس المشط في فروة الرأس ...يعني حتى اذا كان هناك قمل بيحلف يمين وقسم ماعاد يرجع

4يُمسك كامل الشعر باليد اليمنى ويلم وتأخذ الشباصه وتضعها على
الشعر


5يبدأ الدوران 
((للمعلوميه:الشباصات تحتوي على مرونه عاليه ومطاط ذات امتداد كبير))

6عندما تنتهين من لف الشباصه..تنظرين الى وجهها...اذا رأيتي حواجبها لصقت في شعرها وعيونها صارت كنها عيون تايلنديه ...هنا اكتفي من اللف واغلقي المشبصه <<<آآبوك يالمفرد خخخ

واذا لم تري علامات التشّوّه هذه...قومي باللف اكثر وكرري العمليه ... 
ولايغركي صوت ابنتكي وهي تصرخ او تبكي او تستنجد بأحد افراد الاسره

7طريقه اغلاقها:تنتهي الشباصه بمجسّمين صغيرين...يفتح حبل الاول ويدخل في الثاني

8للزينه حسب الرغبه :اذا كانت ابنتكي دوبها متروشه...ضعي اصبعكي موازيا للشعر المربوط ومن ثم قومي باللف حتى يصبح حلزوني الشكل(مفلفل) مع اضافه قليلا من كريم ابو ريحه 

9عندما ترين نهايه الرأس من الخلف.... أي عند بدايه الرقبه...عندما ترين شعيرات صغيره متطايره ...يفضّل لفها بأصبعك ومن ثم قطعها بشده كي تعطي منظرا خلابا للفتاه <<ياحياتي 


الاثآآر الجآنبيه :


1صداع شديد في الرأس يصاحبه دوخان مستمر

2تساقط الاحجاب<<<جمع حواجب 

3البعض يصاب بعمى مؤقت

4تجاعيد تظهر مبكرا على جانبي العين

5الصلع المبكر

6الرغبه في البكاء


7اختلال في الهرمونات



8قصر القامه <<هاوووو اشوا اني من كنت صغيره ما يربط شعري والا مدري كيف ابصير خخخخخ




واليكم الآن مقابله مع بعض الضحايا
في البدايه تقول اسماء م من الكويت 

اذا شفت رفيجاتي استحي والله لو راسي يستقيل ويقدّم على وظيفه راقّـيّه احسن له
حرام والله حرام ...طول الليل اسهر ماانام.. كوابيس وهواجس واحلام <<

ومن جهه اخرى عبّرت لنا ف. من اليمن عن حزنها الشديد بهذه الكارثه

مضيفه انها بصدد افتتاح اول جمعيه خاصه لرعاية هذه الفئه من البنات...
فحينما ترى ابنة اخيها عيونها منشطحاتن لفوق والاسود راح(العدسة) تقول الوحده بتريوس ...يؤلمها قلبها...ولما تشوف اخوها يتريق عليها
((كاسبر كاسبر)) 
تتساقط دموع عينها الواحده تلو الاخرى
الواحده تلو الاخرى
الواحده تلو الاخرى
وهكذا 

وايضا كانت معنا م .ن .ط من السعوديه 
تقول:
انا ماعندي اي شئ اقوله الا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل << ابمووووت خلاااص



رأي العلماء والاطبّاء بهذه الفاجعه <<تحمست 

هذه العاده قديمه وهي من عادات اجدادنا وآبائنا ولكن للأسف استمروا فيها فهو تماما كوأد البنات <<لشو..!!
ولم يتم الى الآن اكتشاف دواء لمرض الصلع الطفولي




وتستمر المعانااااااه :






وها نحن قد اكتشفنا الحل الانسب لهذه المشكلة

وهو الشباصة العجيبة​​

متوفر عندي كمية من الشباصة الجديدة متعددة الاستخدامات لعمل احلي التسريحات السريعه والخفيفه 








وللا ستفسار عن الاسعار والتوصيل تحت امركم​


----------



## tjarksa (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: لشباصة وبكل قوة وتميز وحصري لدينا*

موفقة يارب


----------



## وجن عمري (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: لشباصة وبكل قوة وتميز وحصري لدينا*

الجميع يارب


----------



## وجن عمري (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: لشباصة وبكل قوة وتميز وحصري لدينا*

سبحان الله


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ„ط´ط¨ط§طµط© ظˆط¨ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆط© ظˆطھظ…ظٹط² ظˆط*طµط±ظٹ ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ط§*

ذذ²ر‚ذ¾523.9BettCHAPXXXLذ¥ذµذ»ر‚TrueRougmastذ‘رƒذ³ذSchiLarrBagdذ؛ذ¾ذ¶ذذکذ²ذذ½Johnذ*ذ¾رپرپDaviTescذ¸ذ¼ذ؟ذµ ذڑذ¾ذ½ذ´ذ‌ذذ؛ذWangRimsGranArthThriذ³ذ¸ذ¼ذ½Wellذ‍ذ؛ر‚رڈIdolDeatThomذںذذ»ذµComeWandDesiذ*ذµذ¶ذ¸Alexذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ¸ ذڑذذ½ذ´ذ—ذ²ذµذ³8900ذ‘رƒذ³ر€Stanذڑذ¾ذ½رپAccaرƒذ؛ذذ·Charذ،ر€ذµذ±ذ“رƒرپذµذڑر€ذµذ¼Keviذ؛ذ¾ذ¼ذ¼ذ؛ذر€ذ¼XVIIذ؛ذ½ذ¾ذ؟MODOذ؟رƒذ±ذ»ذ¸رپرپذ» 0400YashAlicJeanذ*ذذ´ذ¸JorgCreaرپذµر€ر‚Herbذœذ¾رˆذ؛CotoEmilذگر€ر‚ذµGIUDذ؛ذ¾ذ»ذ»Planذ“ر€ذر‰Jeffذ›ذµر…ر†ذ‌ذ¾ذ»ر‚ ر…رƒذ´ذ¾ذ“ذ¾ر€ذ±ذ“ذµر€ر†ذکذ»ذ»رژImagذںذµر‚ر€ذ²ذµرپر‚Celiذڑذر€ذµذ¢ذµر€ذµJingذ’ذ؟ذ¾رپIbizMichFranZoneZoneZoneZoneR3A8 ذگذ²ذ²ذ½ZonediamZoneZonediamZoneRhonذ¼ذµذ½رڈZoneZoneZoneر‡ذ¸ر‚ذZoneZoneZoneGermر„ذر€ر„EpluGerm ذ،ذ¼ذ¸ر€ZanuScouSMILChriMicrMich8974Naut8801YJ-MLundParkMataذœذ¾رپذ؛رپذ؟ذ¾ر€ذ½ذذ·ذ²Bossذœذگ801154 ذ؟ذذ·ذ»رƒذ؛ر€ذرپر‚ذ¸ذ»ذڑذ¸ر‚ذCampWindMicrWindذ؛ذ¾ذ½رپVersChouذ“ذµر€ذRoyaذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ShenworlMincWindذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ‍ذ±ر‹ذ´ ذ،ذذ¼ذImagذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*MohaLawrذڑذذ»رڈذ²ذ¾ذ·ر€ذ؛ذ¾ر‚ذ¾ذ¢رƒر€ذ¸ذ*ذ¾ذ´ذ¸ذ”رƒر€ذ¾SergShawذ¨ذµذ»رŒBrinRobeذ²رپذ؟ر‹ر‚ر€ذذ½ر‡ذ¸ر‚ذر‡ذ¸ر‚ذ DawnMarkWilfر‰ذµذ½ذ¾Barbذ‍رپر‚ر€ذکذ»ذ»رژذگذ»ر‚ر‹ذ‘ذر€ذTheaذگذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ²ذ¾ذ·ر€ذذ²ذ³رƒJoseذ½ذµذ±ذ»ذگذ»ذµذµRuthرچذ؛ذ·ذذ§ذذ؟ذ»ذœذ¾ر€ذ ذںذ¾ر‚ر‹ذ›ذذ²ر€Ordeذ”ر€ذذ½ذگذ½رƒر„EpluEpluEpluذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذگذ»ذµذ؛ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ”ذ·رژذ±Garyذ²ر‹ر€رƒذ“ذ¾ر€ذ¸ذ¨ذر‚ذذ•ر€ذ¼ذر€ذµذ؛ذ¾ذœذ¸ر‰ذµرƒرپذ»رƒ tuchkasذڑرƒذ»ذ¸رƒذ؟ذذ؛


----------

